# Rap music



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

To all you rap fans whos your favorite
Here my list startin with the best
1> 2pac
2>Eminem
3>Nas
4>Biggie
5> Obie Trice
6>Lloyd Banks
7>Jay-Z
8> Jadakiss
9>DMX
10>50 Cent


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

obie trice is in your top 10????


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

50 & biggie

what about mobb deeps prodigy and havoc?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> obie trice is in your top 10????


 Listen to his Cd Cheers it is a great Cd. I would say cheers is one of my favorite cds. He is the man. Obie and Lloyd banks are the best rapper signed to Shady records behind Em. The both are great rappers


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Come on now... Luda is the man, show some damn love.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> 50 & biggie
> 
> what about mobb deeps prodigy and havoc?


 Mobb Deep is sweet. Their lastest cd was great







But i wouldnt palve them in my top 10, I dont really like their older stuff.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Come on now... Luda is the man, show some damn love.


 Luda's first Cd was great but his second sucked In my opinon a few good tracks. And chicken n beer is an okay Cd.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

are Eric B and Rakim considered MCs, what about Camp LO?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> PiranhaMaster said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now... Luda is the man, show some damn love.
> ...


 That guy is one funny mofo, every song makes me laugh at some point


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Paul said:


> are Eric B and Rakim considered MCs, what about Camp LO?


 Rakim=yes, Eric B=no


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Paul said:


> are Eric B and Rakim considered MCs, what about Camp LO?


 RAKIM was good back in the day, His song on the 8 mile soundtrack was desent


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

what about Bone Crusher?? Killa Mike?? T.I.??


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

outkast (both of them), E40, the rza and method man


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

2 words: Binary Star


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Some of those choices blow
1. 2pac
2. Snoop
3. Nas
4. Biggie
5. Mos Def
6.Deltron
7. Talib Kweli
8. Luda
9. Dmx
10. Eminem
11. Method Man
12. Cube
13. Dre
14.Bone Crusher
15. Linkin Park "rap metal"
AFI make the sweetest lyrics ever

These are not in order but these are my faves and imo Are true MC's


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah i would agree with u pcrose. I like nas and method man a lot.


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

Boy George














j/k


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pac hands down........

f*ck Mobb sleep and Nas.

e-40 is the sh*t








To me LLoyd Banks is ok but he is not great yet.....
sorry Pmasta...luda is ok.....

50 is Sick with it and Eminem is cool......

Ice-cube is a great one...

Biggie was ok...I think his music got better to me after he died..


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

anyone like mos def,deltron3030,or M.O.P.???????


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

2pac, twista, x-raided, canibus, and bone thugs


----------



## *funky white boy dance* (Jan 13, 2004)

3 letters

NWA


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Some of my favorites in no special order are 2Pac, Biggie, Nas, Mobb Deep, Eminem, 50 cent, and definately E40!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > 50 & biggie
> ...


 DAMN their older stuff just gets better!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> To all you rap fans whos your favorite
> Here my list startin with the best
> 1> 2pac
> 2>Eminem
> ...


 once again we have one of these threads and once again the toffee must school u newbies who know nothing about hip hop how the hell can u have obie in the top ten of all time? are u friggin crazy? hes had 1 album that hasnt had that much buzz hes ok but top 10? please u smokin some good sh*t

2nd u cant put em above biggie or nas he hasnt done it long enough and hes just not as good as them or had a impact as they had illmatic? ready to die? come on em still hasnt had an album better or as good as either of those top 5 probably but over big and nas? hell no

3rd lloyd banks? how old are u 16? he aint the best in g unit so how he top 10 of all time ?sh*t 50 aint in top 10

im the biggest jadakiss fan out there but he aint top 10 of all time ppl who know about hip hop such as myself would argue whats ur defination of top 10? lyrical content? sales? influence? if were goin just lyrical big daddy kane aint there,kool g rap,black thought,canibus,method man, and dont get me wrong im just thrwoing names out there good names that are better than u have on ur top ten ur top ten is no where near the real top ten sunshine


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> 50 & biggie
> 
> what about mobb deeps prodigy and havoc?


 never big fan of them but very good but top ten? no


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Come on now... Luda is the man, show some damn love.


 top ten? hasnt done it long enough but great delivery most unigue in awhile


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

You said:


> what about Bone Crusher?? Killa Mike?? T.I.??


 if u talkin about yellin and screaming they number 1 lyraical content is garbage except ti hes ok but not top 50


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

benefit said:


> 2 words: Binary Star


 2 words hell no


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Some of those choices blow
> 1. 2pac
> 2. Snoop
> 3. Nas
> ...


 this is the best list of top mc's ive seen so far not in order like she said but shes done a good job







except bone crusher and linkin park rap metal isnt rap their ok but not lyrical


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Pac hands down........
> 
> f*ck Mobb sleep and Nas.
> 
> ...


 u friggin west coast e40 gets props for being different and having longeveity but he dont make no sense in 1/2 his songs he use that shizzle sh*t too much sounds like a 3 yr old just learning to talk


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Throughbred, if you knew hip hop as much as you claim to you would know that hip hop has alot more talent than mc's you see on tv and in the source. From the mc's you have named as your top "lyrical" artists you are barely scratching the surface. I think your head is a little bigger than what you actually know. Not trying to beef just stating what i see. Since you decided to try to "school" everyone as a big bad hip hop connoisseur.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Throughbread knows his sh*t :rasp:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

mctwist159 said:


> anyone like mos def,deltron3030,or M.O.P.???????


 Try lookin at my post I was the first to post those and Deltron is one of my all time faves because he changes it up a lot more than the other fools some have listed .
50 cent has no talent and Jayz is weak


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Some of those choices blow
> ...


 I know I was just adding punk and rap metal in there to mess it all up lol. Yeah my list is the best and I know my music and I do not see why people like 50cent his songs are lame as hell he just does the same ol sh*t like the rest of them. So what if he got shot 9 times or whatever, people get shot all over the world everyday all that gangsta rap now a days is the same ol sh*t atleast change it up with like some events that have happened or something like that. You can still be gangsta and rap about different sh*t; ie 2pac listen to all of his stuff and most of his songs change it up and keep a beat. Not to mention he puts more lyrics in than most. Unlike the clowns right now they repeat over and over again with a few verses because they can't remember what they rap about obviously. Even if they did live the gangsta life then change it up and stop rappin about drinking and hoes. Someone I forgot to mention is OUTKAST now these guys have talent and they change it up especailly on the new cd he gets some old school jazz with the piano in there and then he speeds it up and does his thing. Do you see 50 with this talent nope. He needs to work on his game in order to impress me


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> pcrose Posted on Feb 8 2004, 09:56 AM
> Throughbread knows his sh*t


I concur


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I told you he is the only one that has proven he knows his music besides me. 
I mean I don't listen to rap much because of all these fools who think they have talent. I do get some tracks once in awhile, I still need to check out some underground oh and another good one is the dude called benefit I think his name is where he raps about mario and midgets he is hilarious and a great lyricist


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree benefit is dope :laugh:. Listen to "a page in hip hops diary"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Some of those choices blow
> 1. 2pac
> 2. Snoop
> 3. Nas
> ...


 Great choices, but I dont like the lineup.







The 1st and 2nd, I can def agree on.. but to put NAS in the line-up!?!?!? NAS sucks ass!!!! His lyrics suck, the way he configures his lyrics suck.. everything about him just sucks. You might as well add Justin Timberlake, Milli Vanilli, Vanila Ice, and MC Hammer in that line up as well if you think NAS has talent.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I don't listen to much rap anymore, 95% of it is crap these days.

ODB, RZA, Outkast, triple six mafia (old stuff).


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i hate rap but i will listen to 2 pac every now and then.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nas changes it up he has talent no question listen to his backwards song he was the first to do that and it kicks ass; he changes it up and they are not in order as I have already stated.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Alot of these is gangsta rap from ny but its tight sh*t check it out if you like rap and never heard of these guys

1. Big L (The best ever, download the 98 Freestyle part 1 and 2 if you like freestyles, easy to find on kazaa or sh*t like that)
2. J hood (f*ck 50, this guy is way tighta)
3. 2 pac
4. Biggie
5. Mobb deep
6. Onyx
7. Prodigy(from mobb deep)
8. Black Childs 
9. Murda Mase
10. Killa Cam

U might like it if u like gangster rap, its tight, a few of the better songs i'll list for you to check out on kazaa

Artist ---Title
_________________

Murda Mase ---- Get wit it
Onyx ---- Last Days (tight song)
Mobb deep ---Matic Clips (re-do of magic stick of 50, but disses on him and more gangser)
Mobb Deep ---Get Away
Mobb Deep ---Hell on Earth
Big l--- Da Graveyard (HOLY sh*t BEST SONG.. Big L is tightest rapper ever we from the same block)
Big L --- 98 Freestyle 1 (best freestyle ever)
Big L --- 98 freestyle 2 (2nd best freestyle ever)
J Hood--- Freestyle(dissin 50 cent) (tight freestyle, rips him up)

if you like any of this chances are you will like the rest of it.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

ya i forgot about deltron they are great twista, do or die, nate dogg, talib kweli, kayne west (sp)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nate Dogg


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Rap is to music what etch-a-sketch is to art...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were is krs-one? and about time someone respected big L..









andre nicatina,mac dre,bro lench hung,

never like tupac..why...cause he was always wishy washy...one song be about how to treat women and the need to respect them..next song be about slapping them around and calling them names...lol..







stay to one script....


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

MC Hawking...listen to "all my shootings be driveby's"

don't f*ck wit the hawk-man, #REMOVED#!gangsta sh*t


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

benefit said:


> Throughbred, if you knew hip hop as much as you claim to you would know that hip hop has alot more talent than mc's you see on tv and in the source. From the mc's you have named as your top "lyrical" artists you are barely scratching the surface. I think your head is a little bigger than what you actually know. Not trying to beef just stating what i see. Since you decided to try to "school" everyone as a big bad hip hop connoisseur.


 IF U READ MY pOST SUNSHINE U CAN SEE I SAID these arent the best these are just names im throwing out that were well derserved and wayy better than the original 10 by the guy who started the post and im not gon sit here and name al of the top mc's id be here 4ever i didnt eve metion krs 1 aong others because like i said i was just throwing names out there so u may not ave wanted to start something but u have please u are no where as good as me when it comes to hip hop dont fool urself sunshine


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> mctwist159 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone like mos def,deltron3030,or M.O.P.???????
> ...


 now ur wrong the crap 50 put out isnt even his best stuff his best was underground b4 he blew listen to mase b4 bad boy got ahold of him he was nice and jay z weak? ok now u smokin some good sh*t his lyrical delivery is sick if i cant name all his stuff but come one imaginary player,streets is watching, moment of clarity im no big jay z fan but props where due


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 u no nothing about 50 hot is hot i feel him u dot im from where he from the type of envronment so i feel where he cming from dont get me wroing he hasnt dne everything he says no one does but i feel his pain


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Some of those choices blow
> ...


 u just an idiot to truly mean that zilla nas is top 3-5 easy illmatic alone did that and most ppl (myself included) think out of the diss records between him and jay z nas one ether was sick super ugly was ok


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> Alot of these is gangsta rap from ny but its tight sh*t check it out if you like rap and never heard of these guys
> 
> 1. Big L (The best ever, download the 98 Freestyle part 1 and 2 if you like freestyles, easy to find on kazaa or sh*t like that)
> 2. J hood (f*ck 50, this guy is way tighta)
> ...


 big L sad day when he died he was a great mc and on the low i think if he wouldve lived big pun might be the best of them all his sh*t was just breath taking


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> were is krs-one? and about time someone respected big L..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok u a fool too pack one person doesnt feel the same way all te time thats why pac was the best imo he could say f*ck them hoes on side a and say dear mama on side b like real life sometimes u like man f*ck that byyatch whne u mad a man ca feel more than 1 way genius


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Biggie is at the top for me, best lyrics...period.

Where the hell Pun at in those lists???

Thourough's right anyway....fuckin Ether was one of the best disses I ever heard. The sauce(eminem) was good too.

And thank you pcrose!







you're one of the first people I've seen to recognize Kweli as good lyrically and not just for Get By.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Biggie is at the top for me, best lyrics...period.
> 
> Where the hell Pun at in those lists???
> 
> ...


 VERY TRUE I DID MENTION PUN BTW AND TWALIB KWELI IS SLEPT ON ALOT


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh my fault didnt read the entire post through lol.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

satanjones said:


> MC Hawking...listen to "all my shootings be driveby's"
> 
> don't f*ck wit the hawk-man, #REMOVED#!gangsta sh*t


 lol i thought it was gonna be some G-rap wtf is this sh*t... funny but i mean... idk


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


Your opinion, my opinion...

I still think NAS sucks ass, and to compare his lyricist battle with Jay-Z doesnt excite my interests. To some Jay-Z might be tops, but his pose never excited me since I first met him here in SF when he was opening up for Das EFX. Now if you were to compare Nas with say... with Puff Dada, then it would be a great match. Why, cause they both suck.

Honestly, No disrespect ( i know your from the eastcoast) but till now I dont like eastcoast rap.. straight up, theres only a handfull I can give my full attention and props to. But Im from Cali... I grew up with this stiz*yle. The style which separated the 2 coasts a couple yrs back and/which created the feud. And maybe cause im from the old skool!!!! I grew up listening the Bay Area's Cough-Nut, Mack Dre (to name a few) to NWA, DJ Quick, and 2-pac when he was still sport'in the Kid n Play hairdoo with Digital Underground. But the style of expressing true street life and attitude created into lyrics stuck with me since I was ya'a big (a young-buck).

Rap has evolved bigtime durting a whole decade... some sour, some as living legends. But since Pac died... listening to rap slowly ate away my interest after searching for 3 yrs looking for someone or something who'd be able to come close to his style.

And dont even say 50 cents..:laugh:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 HEY WE LIKE WHAT WE LIKE ITS NO BIGGIE CAUSE I HATE THE WEST COAST CRA IM OUT HERE LISTENING TOO CAUSE IMO WEST COAST ISNT LYRICAL LIKE EAST COAST TO ME WEST COAST ISNT AS MUCH PUT ON BEING A LYRICIST 2 OF YALL BEST E40 AND TOO SHORT WHO I RESPECT BUT LYRICALLY THE SUCK ASS even snoop who i like after doggystyle he aint been hot to me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL Most of E40's lyrics I dont understand... Too Short should've retired a long while ago after his 6-7th album.. Snoop, I still have respect for but its cutting short, 50 cent was the illest when he was battling in the pits, doing underground battles... they all became mainstream. Becoming mainstream kills off alot of talent.

But I feel ya TP... I know you know your shizzel. You did come from the city where pioneers of rap started. I just adapted to how the westcoast evolved it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

e40 sucks balls. WTF is he saying! Does he know how to speak normally. Too short is wack too. Should have retired long time ago. 50 came out cool but now he dying off. He isnt keeping it "real" if you want to say. Snoop..... i just dont know what to think anymore. I think rap sucks now. All they talk about is cars, money, and materialitic things. What ever happen to rapping about real life sh*t? I mean rapping about materialistic stuff is cool but not when every damn song is about it. rapping about real life situation is pretty different in every song when though it usually about going from rags to richs.

I listen to alternative and freestyle and house now. Rap has gone down the drain.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> LOL Most of E40's lyrics I dont understand... Too Short should've retired a long while ago after his 6-7th album.. Snoop, I still have respect for but its cutting short, 50 cent was the illest when he was battling in the pits, doing underground battles... they all became mainstream. Becoming mainstream kills off alot of talent.
> 
> But I feel ya TP... I know you know your shizzel. You did come from the city where pioneers of rap started. I just adapted to how the westcoast evolved it.


 U COULD SAY THAT IM FROM BUFFALO SO I HEARD ALL THE MIXTAPES AL THE TIME CAUSE WE WOULD GET THEM FROM THE CITY AND DJ;S ALWAYS HAD UNDERGROND MIXTAPES AND MY BOYS WERE DJ'S SO IT WAS ALL GOOD


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i like outkast. They provide a nice alternative sound of music. They arent underground and sh*t but its somthing different all the time. Too bad they are splitting up


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Best - judged by straight lyrics
(No order just a list)
BIG PUN
Biggie
Canibus
Black Thought
Big L
Lauryen Hill (In her rapping days)
Ras Kass
Rakim
Nas
Kool G Rap
Sticky Fingaz
Del the Funkee Homosapien(for those old enough to remember those days)
Alkaholics

Sorry if I forgot a few


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm suprised none of you said John Cena.

John Cena is the best MC EVER!!!!!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Mainstream: Meth, Pac, Biggie, Nas. Freaky Tah (LB) (yah, nothin as of late)

Underground: K-Otix (check em out), Zion I, Atmosphere, (J5 till they sold out), Pacewon.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> K-Otix (check em out)


C.P.R.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

> benefit Posted on Feb 9 2004, 05:07 PM
> 
> QUOTE
> K-Otix (check em out)
> ...


And 7 mc's, World Renound, The Word, Front Row, Clear, The Club, You know the name... and on and on and on!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Legendary of coarse


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like atmosphere but he still needs some work


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

He? As in Slug? Check old Atmosphere sh*t. The Lucy Ford album "the woman with the tattooed hands" is classic IMO.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Tupac
Biggie
Nas
Andre 3000
Jay Z
Eminem
Redman
Big Boi
NWA
Method Man
Snoop Dogg
Twista
LL Cool J (before he turned into a love song singing p*ssy) Listen to his Canibus diss its great


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i think i should definantly be in the top 10... lolllol

Freestyle incoming

You blind ni**as couldnt see me ; even if you had a magnifying glass
you need to throw ya wack rhymes away ; cause you straight trash
and when the 8th blast ; it'll mangle ya fake ass
i dare ya to try me ; catch a slug where ya eye be 
ya see busting is my hobby, im nice with the shotty
might as well throw ya self at me, cause im catching a body//oh sh*t double hitter
f*ck you ni**as im from 139 block, i been spittin flames since people on the corner getting b-blox//get the metaphore?
im trying to see knots and bennies
and cranberry mixed on top of hennies
smack ya with the top of the semi
spray up ya whip no matter if it a hoopty or bently
so dont tempt me ; these slugs will empty
you ni**is bi*tch ; and when you see me you duck quick
im tellin you now, im the wrong one to f*ck wit
might got clapped in ya heart , or clapped in ya head
homicide find ya dead, clapped up in ya bed
are you my dog? so when i snap u betta sit down
before i spit rounds
juggle bullets
and hit clowns
im in the hood like graffiti
like a ni**a waiting on the V.I. come see me
You gonna get smoked like a beanie
the bullets is like a roast , letit sink in ya chest
its all in ya mind, you think you the best?
lets be realistic.... You gonna be another statisic.
ya wing ni**as gonna get hit with the biscuit
and get put in tha box, from the shells that i loaded up and put in the glock ; that i put in ya knot
you like a ni**as with a blunt and no light ; aint sparkin sh*t
you tailor paper mouth ni**as stay talkin sh*t
you can get knocked off like a pack of crack
even if i aint travlin i pack my gat
Ni**as doing alota frontin ; ni**as dont want nuttin
i know ni**as that'll body you and slump you in ya oven
Cop's have to put a APB on you
cause you was poppin sh*t and didnt have a G-A-T on you
Leave you stiff enough for a ni**a to sleep on you
thought i was down with T.L.C the way i creeped on you
put the heat on you like pat riley
im like a bag of dirt #REMOVED#, it aint hard to find me
and you aint either, so stop acting invincible//click clack
ya heard kiss , ill kill ya girl #REMOVED# its principal
like a ni**a with no aim, ya fam gonna be missin you
like a dog havin puppies, i seen the bitch in you//sick double hitter
i aint only talking, im giving you a visual
now picture you, up in the hospital critical
if i get at you, im gonna spit at you
to hell is where im sending you, so if i was you i would keep this sh*t lyrical//oh sh*t[/COLOR=gray]


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

*My List of Best Rap Artists:
------------------------------*
2Pac
Biggy
Andre Nickatina - "Dre Dog" (most underrated top MC, in my book)
Brotha Lynch Hung
DMX
Nas
Eminem ("best freestyle")
50 cent (alright. i guess... so so??)
Snoop (old stuff! "when still smoked weed")
Ice Cube, MC Ren, Easy E & the entire N.W.A. possie
the D.O.C. ("before losing his voice")

*Old Skool "Pioneer" Rap Kings:*
---------------------------------------
Run DMC
EPMD
KRS One & BDP
Eric B & Rakim
Public Enemy
Def Jam (original) artists
Grandmaster Flash/Melle Mel and the Furious 5
Africa Bambaata & The Soulsonic Force


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Glad to see most of you with pac on the top of your lists heres my top ten according to their impact and skills
1 2pac
2 Biggie
3 Blackthought(the roots)
4 Common
5 krs one
6 nas
7 eminem
8 Guru(gangstarr)
9 Del
10 prodigy


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

1) Biggie
2)Scarface
3)Pac
4)Nas
5)Big Pun
6)Jay-z
7)Big L
8)KRS-one
9)Eminem
10)Prodigy


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

contributors to the rap genre:

a tribe called quest
b.i.g.
dre
eminem
dmx
run dmc
pac
krs-one
ll cool j (old school stuff)
nas
bone thugs n harmony (the original t-h-u-g-s)

biggest joke to the rap genre:

p.diddy (i still think he killed biggy to cash in on his career)
ja rule (he was alright at the beginning, now he's all sold out)
50 cent (over-rated)
vanilla ice (he tried)
g-unit (with the exception of lloyd banks...overrated infamous group)


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

> p.diddy (i still think he killed biggy to cash in on his career)
> ja rule (he was alright at the beginning, now he's all sold out)
> 50 cent (over-rated)
> vanilla ice (he tried)
> g-unit (with the exception of lloyd banks...overrated infamous group)


^^^Good Stuff^^^


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Best rappers out right now are

Dizzee Rascal
Lyrics Born
Kool Keith
Outkast

I bet most of you haven't even heard of most of these guys -yet.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Best rappers out right now are
> 
> Dizzee Rascal
> Lyrics Born
> ...


"*I'm sorry Ms. Jackson*", but i dont think i've ever heard of Outkast before. Did this new 'outkast' group come out while there were "*Bombs over baghdad*"?:laugh:







:moon :


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> scarfish said:
> 
> 
> > Best rappers out right now are
> ...


 Read the fine print, c'mon I know you're not INFANTry :laugh:

Let's try this: most of you probably haven't even heard of MOST of these guys - yet.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> Kool Keith


The ORIGINAL black Elvis


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

benefit said:


> > Kool Keith
> 
> 
> The ORIGINAL black Elvis :nod:


 Keep it real, represent what? My nuts!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine is Biggie and 50 cent for sure.


----------



## Tibby (Feb 12, 2004)

heiroglyphics

2pac

snoop

dre

eminem

obie

50

outkast

bone thugs first 2 albums (b-4) they went soft

eazy e (always)

g-unit

warren g

nate dogg

x-zibit

the east sidaz

westside connection

biggie

vanilla ice (AHAHAHAHAHAH)


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

I dont choose favorites, whats the topic of the flow and maybe ill let you know


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's this big deal with 50 being a great mc? he isn't! the man can't rap about nothing but "popping a cap in ja's ass!"....what the ####? Jesus christ! Face it all you 'thuggabes', 50 sucks without Em and Dre.

And how come i dont hear anyone mention HOVA (Jay-Z)?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what's this big deal with 50 being a great mc? he isn't! the man can't rap about nothing but "popping a cap in ja's ass!"....what the ####? Jesus christ! Face it all you 'thuggabes', 50 sucks without Em and Dre.
> 
> And how come i dont hear anyone mention HOVA (Jay-Z)?


 Hova USED to be good before he went pop.. Check out his 7 minute freestyle with big L or Da Graveyard with Big L (Da Graveyard is Jay's best song) ..

Once Jay got publically known he ditched his gangster rap roots and went hiphop.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

2Pac :nod:


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

RAP SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:moon:


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

2 pac forever


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

SNOOP DOGG's the coolest!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

School Criminal said:


> RAP SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:moon:


 i think we missed one.


----------

